# اشترك مجاناً في مجلة التقنيات الصناعية



## zaki (14 ديسمبر 2008)

دعوة للمشاركة في مشروع مجلة التقنيات الصناعية
مجلة علمية عربية تخصصية تنشر بشكل إلكتروني ومطبوع متخصصة في تقنيات الصيانة الميكانيكية والصناعات البلاستيكية والتعبئة والتغليف والمعادن وصناعة القوالب مرفقة بقرص ليزري يقدم دورات تخصصية مصورة و مجموعة من الجداول والأفلام الملحقة بالمقالات الموجودة في المقالات.
*وفي الوقت الحالي تقدم المجلة دورة شاملة مصورة في تشغيل آلات التفريز المبرمجة CNC*تصدر عن مركز InTech للخدمات والإستشارات الصناعية وتهدف إلى أن تكون أحد لبنات النهضة الصناعية العربية وتسعى لتعزيز المحتوى العربي المطبوع والمصور من تقنيات التصنيع الحديثة.
تقدم المجلة في الوقت الحالي الخدمات المجانية التالية:
* نسخة إلكترونية مجانية من المجلة عبر موقع الإلكتروني للمجلة.
* مركزاً إستشارياً يشرف عليه مجموعة من كبار الخبراء والمختصين في العديد من الإختصاصات عبر موقع المجلة.
* الإعلان عن أخبار التقنيات الحديثة والإبداعات الهندسية للشركات العربية والخبراء العرب عبر المجلة والمركز الإخباري لموقع المجلة.
* الإعلان عن المواقع الفنية والصناعية والعلمية المتميزة عبر المجلة و موقع المجلة.
* الإعلانات المبوبة المجانية للشركات والفنيين والخبراء العرب في الدليل الصناعي داخل أعداد المجلة.
WWW.INTECH-MAG.COM
كما تدعو المجلة جميع الغيورين والحريصين على النهضة الصناعية العربية المساهمة في نشر رسالة المجلة ودعمها علمياً بالأبحاث والمقالات وتضافر الجوهود لتوسيع عمل المشروع لتحقيق أهدافه.


----------



## zaki (14 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مقاول طموح (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مجلة جديرة بالاهتمام 


لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مقاول طموح (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مجلة جديرة بالاهتمام 


لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## casaouis02 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## حمدى 12 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمادة محمود (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مجلة مهمة تساعدنا على تقليل الفجوة بين التعليم على الورق والمعرفة التطبيقية.


----------



## goodeng (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وزادك من العلم


----------



## london3131 (12 يناير 2009)

thinks to you


----------



## boko (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدي حسن (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zaki (22 يناير 2009)

نشكر لكم ردودكم


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على دليني علي المجلة الرائعة


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (26 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك اخبرنى ما هى بلد هذه المجله


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لكم 
انا مصمم Artcam , و بإذن الله محترف و عندي ماكينة 60*70 عامل عليها العجايب و كل يوم اطور نفسي اكثر و انا عضو بالجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع إذا كان بهمكم هذا الامر راسلوني 
هذا موقعي فييه عنواني و ايميلي انا بمدينة دمشق 
http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/​


----------



## waleedo (3 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة خبراء التصنيع
عندي استفسار عن ماهو المقصود بSingle person build
من تقنيات الAssembly


----------



## ahmad_36 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------

